# "Damenkarten" in Restaurants sind diskriminierend



## Rotkaeppchen (22. Oktober 2019)

Es gibt immer wieder absurde Stilblüten
Sexismus in Peru: Restaurant haendigte Frauen-Speisekarten aus - 55.500 Euro Strafe - SPIEGEL ONLINE

Wann immer ich in meinem Lieblingsrestaurant, dem leider geschlossenem Zauberlehrling in Hannover, Freunde oder Familie eingeladen habe, habe ich vorher extra "Damenkarten" für alle drucken lassen, damit jeder nach Lust und Laune und nicht nach Preisen bestellt. Das ist Teil guter Gastlichkeit. Das haben sogar Extremfeministinnen bekommen und gut geheißen. Dafür Strafen in der im Artikel beschriebenen Höhe bezahlen zu müssen, halte ich für absolut dämlich.

Wie steht ihr dazu?


----------



## _Berge_ (22. Oktober 2019)

Finde solche Speisekarten ohne Preisangabe Sinnvoll für Gesellschaften oder wie du schon beschrieben hast, wenn man Freunde / Familie einlädt, dann sollen Sie ohne schlechtes gewissen bestellen können.

Nicht in Ordnung finde ich wenn es ohne Aufforderung automatisch vom Restaurant ausgehändigt wird, Sie können nicht vorher wissen WER zahlt, denn was ist wenn der Mann eingeladen wird? - Gibts ja heutzutage auch


----------



## DOcean (22. Oktober 2019)

das was du beschreibst und das was da in Peru passiert ist sind für mich 2 Paar Schuhe...

das was du beschreibst ist halt ohne Diskriminierung, du bist halt ein netter Gastgeber...

das in Peru war halt deutlich diskriminierend, da automatisch bei einem Paar, der Frau eine Karte ohne Preise und dem Mann die mit Preisen ausgehändigt wurden...

Und was wenn die Frau den Mann eingeladen hat? Dann wäre es doch besser anders rum? 

EDIT:
zuuuuu langgggssammmm


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (22. Oktober 2019)

_Berge_ schrieb:


> Nicht in Ordnung finde ich wenn es ohne Aufforderung automatisch vom Restaurant ausgehändigt wird, Sie können nicht vorher wissen WER zahlt, denn was ist wenn der Mann eingeladen wird? - Gibts ja heutzutage auch


Es liegt doch dann  an jedem oder jeder, nach einer anderen Karte zu fragen. Ich finde mache Dinge einfach übertrieben.



DOcean schrieb:


> Und was wenn die Frau den Mann eingeladen hat? Dann wäre es doch besser anders rum?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Darum habe ich den Männern doch diese Art Karten geben lassen. Ein bisschen Spaß am Spiel der verdrehten Rollen war da natürlich bei. Denn bestimmte Preise wirken auf viele abschreckend. Und gerade, wenn es um Geschäftsessen ging, gibt es Limitierungen, bis zu denen man einladen darf, sonst gilt das heute ja als Bestechung. Das hebelt man mit solchen Karten aus.


----------



## _Berge_ (22. Oktober 2019)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Es liegt doch dann  an jedem oder jeder nach eine anderen Karte zu fragen. Ich finde mache Dinge einfach übertrieben.



Eben, wenn du gezielt jemanden einlädst sprichst du vorher mit dem Kellner zB. Neulich habe ich Freunde beim Asiaten eingeladen und bin zwischendrin zur Kasse und habe dort gezahlt, die Auflösung kam dann als alle einzeln zahlen wollten und ich sagte "ist erledigt" 

Ich war auch schon in Lokalen in denen der Kellner fragte welche Karte man möchte ist doch alles möglich.

Aber klar, die Strafe bzw. der aufriss der gemacht wird in deinem verlinkten Artikel ist übertrieben.


----------



## Research (22. Oktober 2019)

Ich finde es extrem rassistisch wenn man einer anderen Kultur unsere Werte, Vorstellungen und Moral aufdrücken will.
Typisches, weißes Kolonialgehabe.

Am deutschen Wesen soll die Welt genesen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (22. Oktober 2019)

Research schrieb:


> Ich finde es extrem rassistisch wenn man einer anderen Kultur unsere Werte, Vorstellungen und Moral aufdrücken will.
> Typisches, weißes Kolonialgehabe.
> 
> Am deutschen Wesen soll die Welt genesen.



Ähhhh, es geht um Peru, also ein Land, in dem Spanier den Stempel mit Gewalt aufgedrückt haben. Um Deutsche geht es gar nicht. Mir ging es nur um Eure Meinung. Und ich finde, auch wenn das ungefragte Ausgeben von Damenkarten zweifelhaft ist, dass man die Kirche im Dorf lassen soll.

Würde mir ein Restaurant eine solche Karte geben wäre meine erste Antwort: _"Oh, klasse, bei ihnen ist ja alles kostenlos"._ Und dann sieht man, was passiert.


----------



## Cinnayum (22. Oktober 2019)

Und ich dachte einfach nur: Naja, da werden wohl einfach die Gerichte kleiner sein für die Frauen oder so.

Die Welt geht in eine komische Richtung, wenn es keine echten Probleme mehr zu geben scheint.


----------



## AlphaMale (22. Oktober 2019)

Tja, der Weg gerade der 3.Wave Feministinnen (und ihrer männlicher Follower) treibt schon komische Blüten.
Im Artikel: "... "Aber am Ende sind diese Dinge die Basis eines chauvinistischen Konstrukts, das die Unterschiede zwischen Mann und Frau verstärkt."..
OMG Einspruch, es gibt Unterschiede zwischen Mann und Frau (und nicht nur die mehr als offensichtlichen).
Ich finde die Erklärung des Restaurant plausibel, bei Feministinnen ist wohl, weil dort bei den Speisenkarten der Frau keine Preise drauf standen, angekommen...man traut der Frau nicht zu, die Rechung selbst begleichen zu können...Komische Zeiten, in denen wir Leben.


----------



## shootme55 (22. Oktober 2019)

Früher sagte man, man kann auch mal 5 gerade sein lassen. Heutel leben wir in einer Welt, in der man bei der Längenangabe eines Fußballfeldes die Angabe von Millimeter auf 3 Nachkommastellen runden muss und dabei die Norm, nach der gerundet wurde, anführen muss, sonst wird man verklagt. 

Gleichbehandlung wichtig und richtig, auch wenn ich immer mehr dazu genötigt werde zu betonen dass Gleichbehandlung und Gerechtigkeit nicht immer das Selbe ist, aber zeitweise schlägt das Thema schon seltsame Blüten.

Aber bitte nicht vergessen: In dem Artikel stand weder die Häufung der Beschwerden, noch wie oft das Restaurant von Behörden zur Nachbesserung angehalten wurde. Wenns wegen einer Beschwerde sofort so eine Strafe ist das lächerlich, wenns schon seit Jahren Beschwerden hagelt und das Unternehmen trotz Aufforderung geweigert hat dem Willen der Behörden entsprechend zu agieren kanns schon zu einer ordentlichen Ohrfeige kommen. 
Schließlich ist auch die Spiegel-Website werbefinanziert, und die Schlagzeilen und Artikel möglichst gewinnbringend formuliert.


----------



## Research (22. Oktober 2019)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Ähhhh, es geht um Peru, also ein Land, in dem Spanier den Stempel mit Gewalt aufgedrückt haben. Um Deutsche geht es gar nicht. Mir ging es nur um Eure Meinung. Und ich finde, auch wenn das ungefragte Ausgeben von Damenkarten zweifelhaft ist, dass man die Kirche im Dorf lassen soll.
> 
> Würde mir ein Restaurant eine solche Karte geben wäre meine erste Antwort: _"Oh, klasse, bei ihnen ist ja alles kostenlos"._ Und dann sieht man, was passiert.



Korrekt, nur wer berichtet? Und wie?
Spiegel.DE
Wessen Werte: Europäische, sprich weiße. Ganz böse.

Einen gewissen Sarkasmus müsste man rauströpfeln hören. (Aus beiden Aussagen.).

@shootme55:
Was du suchst sind:
Gleichberechtigung,
Gleichstellung
und Ergebnissgleichmacherei.


----------



## DKK007 (22. Oktober 2019)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Sexismus in Peru: Restaurant haendigte Frauen-Speisekarten aus - 55.500 Euro Strafe - SPIEGEL ONLINE



Warum sollen das jetzt Frauen-Speisekarten sein?
Also wenn da die Kalorien besonders groß geschrieben sind, würde ich das noch verstehen. 

Ich schaue eigentlich immer erst mal nach dem Preis und Vergleiche da auch verschiedene Restaurants.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (22. Oktober 2019)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Warum sollen das jetzt Frauen-Speisekarten sein?


Alte Tradition in Restaurants: Frauen bekommen Karten ohne Preise, weil Frauen kein eigenes Geld haben und eingeladen werden. Darum ist es natürlich problematisch, wenn solche Karten direkt ausgegeben werden. Andererseits gilt für mich immer noch das Hausrecht und jeder Gast kann wieder gehen, wenn ihm die Modalitäten nicht gefallen. Ich empfinde die Höhe der Strafe, ohne die Gesetze in Peru zu kennen, merkwürdig.



Research schrieb:


> Korrekt, nur wer berichtet? Und wie?
> Spiegel.DE
> Wessen Werte: Europäische, sprich weiße. Ganz böse.
> 
> Einen gewissen Sarkasmus müsste man rauströpfeln hören. (Aus beiden Aussagen.).


Der Artikel ist doch relativ wertfrei geschrieben und berichtet, was in Peru passiert. Ich habe schon lange keine Damenkarte mehr bekommen, keine Ahnung, ob die bei uns inzwischen auch verboten sind. Jetzt mache ich mir Gedanken, ob ich dem Restaurant, das ich bat, welche zu drucken, in eine teure Situation gebracht habe.



AlphaMale schrieb:


> Tja, der Weg gerade der 3.Wave Feministinnen  (und ihrer männlicher Follower) treibt schon komische Blüten.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Das passiert auf allen Ebenen. Lies Dir mal übliche Compliance Regeln in großen Unternehmen durch. Es ist zum Teil absurd. Z.B. wenn es um Geschenke und Bestechung geht. Als wenn mich ein Geschenk in meinem Urteil beeinflussen würde.

 Schlimmer sind aber Regeln z.B. wenn es um Vorschläge für zu besetzende Stellen geht. Früher habe ich Kinder aus meinem Mentorenprogramm empfohlen. Es blieb dann in der Regel nicht aus, dass mich die Eltern dafür zum Essen eingeladen haben. Das fällt heute schon unter Korruption. Das ist so lächerlich. Wenn Du als Verbindungsstudent einen Bekannten aus Deiner Verbinung empfiehlst, läuft das unter Seilschaften und ist verboten. Auf Gleichstellung und Chancengleichheit zu achten ist ja schön und gut, aber man kann es auch Übertreiben



Ich bin doch ein Relikt aus alten Tagen. Seit achtzig Jahren gibt es das also nicht mehr. Aha ...

_„Wir haben Damenkarten, reichen sie aber nur, wenn zuvor ausdrücklich  darum gebeten wird“, sagt Karl-Heinz Haverland, Maître im Münchner  Gourmet-Restaurant „Königshof“. Unaufgefordert geschehe dies in dem mit  einem Michelin-Stern ausgezeichneten Traditionshaus schon seit  mindestens achtzig Jahren nicht mehr: „Darüber würden sich wohl auch  einige Damen ziemlich empören und mich als Chauvinisten bezeichnen“,  vermutet Haverland lächelnd: „Die Zeiten, in denen Frauen grundsätzlich  nichts mit der Rechnung zu tun hatten, sind lange vorbei.“ Heute sei die  Karte nur noch eine Geste des – oder der – Einladenden, um bei den  Gästen erst gar keine Hemmungen aufkommen zu lassen._
Speisekarten fuer Frauen ohne Preise im Restaurant


----------



## DKK007 (22. Oktober 2019)

Alleine aus Wettbewerbsgründen wird es nicht zulässig sein, denn die Preise müssen immer klar ersichtlich sein.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (22. Oktober 2019)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Alleine aus Wettbewerbsgründen wird es nicht zulässig sein, denn die Preise müssen immer klar ersichtlich sein.


Scheint erlaubt, zumindest noch 2009

*Die Damenkarte findet zurück*
 Speisekarten ohne Preise gehören zur feinen Gastronomie. Juristen sehen keinen Verstoß gegen Preisauszeichnungspflicht.
Die Damenkarte findet zurueck - ahgz


----------



## Poulton (22. Oktober 2019)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Alleine aus Wettbewerbsgründen wird es nicht zulässig sein, denn die Preise müssen immer klar ersichtlich sein.


Da müsste man sich den Wortlaut der Verordnung genauer ansehen, ob nicht z.B. eine zentral aushängende Speisekarte mit Preisen reicht, um der Preisangabenverordnung gerecht zu werden.


----------



## DKK007 (22. Oktober 2019)

Ich hab das bisher noch nicht erlebt. Wobei die Preise oft auch direkt an einer großen Tafel über der Theke stehen.


----------



## Poulton (22. Oktober 2019)

Als alte Frau scheint man in anderer Gastronomie zu verkehren, als unsereiner.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sRji1u9J-gk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Adi1 (23. Oktober 2019)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Scheint erlaubt, zumindest noch 2009
> /QUOTE]
> 
> Das ist schon ne Weile her


----------



## Zocker_Boy (23. Oktober 2019)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Scheint erlaubt, zumindest noch 2009
> 
> *Die Damenkarte findet zurück*
> Speisekarten ohne Preise gehören zur feinen Gastronomie. Juristen sehen keinen Verstoß gegen Preisauszeichnungspflicht.
> Die Damenkarte findet zurueck - ahgz



Bei uns in Deutschland ist das deshalb zulässig, weil gemäß Gaststättenverordnung an jedem Eingang eine Preisliste für die wichtigsten Menüs und Getränke angebracht sein muss. Da kann sich jeder vorab über die Preislage des Restaurants informieren. In Peru ist das wahrscheinlich eher nicht so. Was machen die dort dann, wenn eine reine Mädels-Runde kommt, niemand von denen die Preise kennt und dann hinterher das Geld nicht reicht?


----------



## Andrej (24. Oktober 2019)

"Wenn der Kater nicht zu tun hat, leckt er an seinen Eiern!", lautet ein Sprichwort in Russland.
Und es handelt sich um genau sowas. Die Menschen in Peru haben wie ich sehen keine anderen Probleme, als sich um subjektive "Diskriminierungen" zu kümmern.

Ich bin für Gleichberechtigung von Frau und Mann. Sozusagen: "Feministinen unter die Erde!". 

Und diese Lilina zahlt für das Essen betimmt selbst, wenn sie mit ihrem Mann (armer Mann, er tut mir Leid) essen geht!? - Wer's glaubt, wird selig!


----------



## ruyven_macaran (27. Oktober 2019)

_Berge_ schrieb:


> Nicht in Ordnung finde ich wenn es ohne Aufforderung automatisch vom Restaurant ausgehändigt wird, Sie können nicht vorher wissen WER zahlt, denn was ist wenn der Mann eingeladen wird? - Gibts ja heutzutage auch



/sign.
Sexistisch ist nicht die Speisekarte. Sondern eine Gesellschaft, die automatisch davon ausgeht, dass es nur Bezahler und keine Bezahlerinnnen geben kann. Das ist aber keine peruanische Spezialität. Auch im südlichen Europa kriegt zu 90% der Mann die Rechnung, selbst wenn die Frau danach gefragt hat, und auch in Deutschland ist mir das schon passiert. Einzig Portmonaie auf den Tisch legen hilft (auch nicht immer...) - aber das scheint mir ein Laden gewesen zu sein, in dem das negativ auffallen würde.

Aber so läuft Gleich"berechtigung" halt: Wenn es um Berufschancen FÜR Frauen geht gerne, aber doch nicht da wo Männer im Nachteil sind. 




Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Alte Tradition in Restaurants: Frauen bekommen Karten ohne Preise, weil Frauen kein eigenes Geld haben und eingeladen werden. Darum ist es natürlich problematisch, wenn solche Karten direkt ausgegeben werden. Andererseits gilt für mich immer noch das Hausrecht und jeder Gast kann wieder gehen, wenn ihm die Modalitäten nicht gefallen. Ich empfinde die Höhe der Strafe, ohne die Gesetze in Peru zu kennen, merkwürdig.



Kenne die Gesetze dort auch nicht, aber oft werden solche Strafen am Umsatz festgemacht und da es ein Nobelschuppen war...



> Der Artikel ist doch relativ wertfrei geschrieben und berichtet, was in Peru passiert. Ich habe schon lange keine Damenkarte mehr bekommen, keine Ahnung, ob die bei uns inzwischen auch verboten sind. Jetzt mache ich mir Gedanken, ob ich dem Restaurant, das ich bat, welche zu drucken, in eine teure Situation gebracht habe.



Entweder verkehre ich in den falschen (richtigen?) Häusern, oder es gibt sie auch bei uns nicht. Ich habe jedenfalls noch nie eine eine alternative Speisekarte für irgendwen gesehen.



> Schlimmer sind aber Regeln z.B. wenn es um Vorschläge für zu besetzende Stellen geht. Früher habe ich Kinder aus meinem Mentorenprogramm empfohlen. Es blieb dann in der Regel nicht aus, dass mich die Eltern dafür zum Essen eingeladen haben. Das fällt heute schon unter Korruption. Das ist so lächerlich. Wenn Du als Verbindungsstudent einen Bekannten aus Deiner Verbinung empfiehlst, läuft das unter Seilschaften und ist verboten. Auf Gleichstellung und Chancengleichheit zu achten ist ja schön und gut, aber man kann es auch Übertreiben



In Anbetracht der enormen Bedeutung derartigen "Networkings" ist das keinesfalls übertrieben, sondern dringend notwendig. Feministen ergeifern sich ja gerne am geringen Frauenanteil in diversen (höheren) Berufen, aber das ist meiner Beobachtung nach zu >90% kein Sexismus, sondern eben genau das: Verbindungen, Burschenschaften, Golf- und Tennisclubfreundschaften. Alles Orte, wo systematisch und vollkommen unabhängig von Qualifikationen der Weg für Karrieren gelegt wird. Und zwar in sehr großem Stil. Das Frauen da jeweils unterpräsentiert sind (bzw. in diversen Verbindungen einfach überhaupt nicht zugelassen) und deswegen in Führungsproportionen unterpräsentiert werden, ist nur die Spitze des Eisbergs. Priviligiert werden da einfach 0,01% aller potentiellen Arbeitnehmer (zufällig alles Männer), aber diskriminiert nicht nur die Frauen (50%?*), sondern auch alle anderen Männer (49,99%?*).

Deswegen sind Frauenquoten auch keine Gleichberechtigung, sondern lediglich Gegendiskriminierung, die ein leicht zu ermittelndes Symptom lindern. Menschen, die weder zwei X-Chromosomen noch Kontakte in der richtigen Burschenschaft haben, sind dann halt doppelt benachteiligt.


*: Da es wegen privater Lebensplanung -Mutterschaftsurlaube- real tatsächlich mehr Männer am Arbeitsmarkt gibt und in den die Berichterstattung dominierenden Tätigkeitsbereichen historisch bedingt einen Mangel an weiblichen Interessenten, ist das Verhältnis tatsächlich nicht 50:49,99, sondern vermutlich eher 20:79,99 bis 5:94,99. Das heißt in den meisten Fällen, in denen "ein zu geringer Anteil an Frauen" in einer Berufsgruppe wegen diskriminierender Einstellungspraktiken kritisiert wird, machen Männer einen Großteil der diskriminierten aus.

Ein Extrembeispiel habe ich bei einer naturwissenschaftlichen Professur erlebt: 49 (vielleicht auch 48, rechnet sich so aber besser ) Bewerber, 1 Bewerberin. Wären die Geschlechterverhältnisse der Studienabsolventer jener Jahrgänge 1:1 in Habilitationen gemündet, hätte es vielleicht 45:5 sein müssen. Faktisch waren nur 8 Bewerber und 0 Bewerberinnen tatsächlich gut qualifiziert (mit geschlechtsneutralem Karriereverlauf: 7,4:0,8) und davon die Hälfte redundant weil auf ganzer Linie schlechter (geschlechtsneutral also 3,7:0,4) als direkte Mitbewerber. Trotz Frauenförderung gegen einen Sexismus, der gar nicht Vorlag, war es am Ende ein Entscheidungsprozess unter vier Männern.
Und drei davon hatten schon verloren, als sie ihre Bewerbung schrieben.
Der vierte passte nicht auf das ausgeschriebene Themengebiet, bekundete kein Interesse daran und hatte in seinen beiden vorangehenden Positionen zwar jeweils fachlich sehr gute, aber ebenfalls abweichende Arbeit abgeliefert. Außerdem verlangte er, dass zusätzlich seine Frau fest eingestellt wird, obwohl auf absehbare Zeit keine Zwischenbaustelle frei war. Aber er war Studienkollege des Instituts- und Besetzungskomissionsleiters und hat alle seine Wünsche erfüllt bekommen...




Zocker_Boy schrieb:


> Bei uns in Deutschland ist das deshalb zulässig, weil gemäß Gaststättenverordnung an jedem Eingang eine Preisliste für die wichtigsten Menüs und Getränke angebracht sein muss. Da kann sich jeder vorab über die Preislage des Restaurants informieren. In Peru ist das wahrscheinlich eher nicht so. Was machen die dort dann, wenn eine reine Mädels-Runde kommt, niemand von denen die Preise kennt und dann hinterher das Geld nicht reicht?



Eigentlich hätte man sich einen Spaß erlauben müssen: Mit einem Mann und vier Frauen hingehen. Während die Karten verteilt werden, entschuldigt sich der Mann kurz, sodass erstmal nur die Bestellungen der Frauen aufgenommen werden. Und dann erhält er leider einen dringenden Anruf und muss gehen


----------



## Poulton (27. Oktober 2019)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Verbindungen, Burschenschaften, Golf- und Tennisclubfreundschaften.


Zu diesen "Verbindungen" kommt mir immer wieder der HMI-Fall von vor ein paar Jahren in Erinnerung, den man wohl als Spitze des Eisbergs erachten kann: Die Damen mit weissem Baendchen sind nur fuer den HMI-Vorstand | Wirtschaftswoche
"Ab 40 Männern lässt sich ein gemeinsames Geheimnis nicht mehr geheim halten"
Bei sowas machen sich Frauen halt nicht so gut und sollten doch Frauen in höhere Positionen kommen, dann ist die soziale Herkunft ein noch wichtigerer Faktor als bei Männern. Denn wie beim Vieh gilt: Stallgeruch ist das A und O.
Elitenforscher Michael Hartmann: „Wir brauchen eine Arbeiterquote“ - taz.de
Eliten, Politik und Ungleichheit – ein Teufelskreis


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (27. Oktober 2019)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Entweder verkehre ich in den falschen (richtigen?) Häusern, oder es gibt sie auch bei uns nicht. Ich habe jedenfalls noch nie eine eine alternative Speisekarte für irgendwen gesehen.


Frag einfach mal nach wenn Du reservierst. Ein Restaurant, was mir diesen einfachen Wunsch nicht erfüllen kann oder will, ist raus. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> In Anbetracht der enormen Bedeutung derartigen "Networkings" ist das keinesfalls übertrieben, sondern dringend notwendig. Feministen ergeifern sich ja gerne am geringen Frauenanteil in diversen (höheren) Berufen, aber das ist meiner Beobachtung nach zu >90% kein Sexismus, sondern eben genau das: Verbindungen, Burschenschaften, Golf- und Tennisclubfreundschaften.


Kein Sexismus? Dann versuch als Frau doch einfach mal, Mitglied einer Burschenschaft zu werden. Und ja, es ist das Karrieresprungbrett schlecht hin. Ich bin immer noch jährlich auf den Stiftungsfesten der Verbinudng meines Mannes und es sind jedesmal sehr schöne Gespräche, um z.B. gute Praktikumsplätze für die Kinder zu bekommen.




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Alles Orte, wo systematisch und vollkommen unabhängig von Qualifikationen der Weg für Karrieren gelegt wird. Und zwar in sehr großem Stil. Das Frauen da jeweils unterpräsentiert sind (bzw. in diversen Verbindungen einfach überhaupt nicht zugelassen) und deswegen in Führungsproportionen unterpräsentiert werden, ist nur die Spitze des Eisbergs.


Das ist wieder zu einfach gedacht, weil jeder männliche Student in jeder Verbinudung Mitglied werden kann. Aus verständlichen Gründen wollen das wenige, aber der Weg steht offen. Und ja, alte Herren sind eine riesige Hilfe, zumindest, wenn man sich zu benehmen weiß.




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Deswegen sind Frauenquoten auch keine Gleichberechtigung, sondern lediglich Gegendiskriminierung, die ein leicht zu ermittelndes Symptom lindern. Menschen, die weder zwei X-Chromosomen noch Kontakte in der richtigen Burschenschaft haben, sind dann halt doppelt benachteiligt.


Ja, das sehe ich auch so und trotzdem heiligt manchmal der Zweck die Mittel. Die Quote ist nur eine kurze Übergangslösung und nicht von Dauer.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ein Extrembeispiel habe ich bei einer naturwissenschaftlichen Professur erlebt


Ich habe ca. 10 Berufungsverfahren über 6 Jahre als Fachbereichsrat begleitet und kann Dir nur sagen, dass Berufungsverfahren rein gar nichts mit der Qualifikation zu tun haben. Aber so überhaupt nichts. Zumindest an unseren Fachbereich, in dem sich zwei Platzhirsche willige Professoren ins Boot holten, die ihren wohlgefallen waren.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Eigentlich hätte man sich einen Spaß erlauben müssen: Mit einem Mann und vier Frauen hingehen. Während die Karten verteilt werden, entschuldigt sich der Mann kurz, sodass erstmal nur die Bestellungen der Frauen aufgenommen werden. Und dann erhält er leider einen dringenden Anruf und muss gehen


Das sagte ich ja auch schon. Genau dann wird es lustig   



Poulton schrieb:


> Zu diesen "Verbindungen" kommt mir immer wieder  der HMI-Fall von vor ein paar Jahren in Erinnerung, den man wohl als  Spitze des Eisbergs erachten kann: Die Damen mit weissem Baendchen sind nur fuer den HMI-Vorstand | Wirtschaftswoche
> 
> "Ab 40 Männern lässt sich ein gemeinsames Geheimnis nicht mehr geheim halten"


Was  ist daran jetzt so schlimm? Hätten für die schwulen Männer und die  Vertrieblerinnen nur ein paar  Chippendals mit eingeladen werden sollen,  oder?



Poulton schrieb:


> Bei sowas machen sich Frauen halt nicht so gut  und sollten doch Frauen in höhere Positionen kommen, dann ist die  soziale Herkunft ein noch wichtigerer Faktor als bei Männern. Denn wie  beim Vieh gilt: Stallgeruch ist das A und O.
> Elitenforscher Michael Hartmann: „Wir brauchen eine Arbeiterquote“ - taz.de
> Eliten, Politik und Ungleichheit – ein Teufelskreis


Darum kommen in den Lebenslauf auch Name und Beruf der Eltern. Wer das nicht macht, zeigt damit seine Herkunft


----------



## Poulton (27. Oktober 2019)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Was  ist daran jetzt so schlimm? Hätten für die schwulen Männer und die   Vertrieblerinnen nur ein paar  Chippendals mit eingeladen werden  sollen,  oder?


Ich habe Zweifel dass man die so leicht "bei Stange" halten oder typische "Männerbünde" schmieden kann  (gruselig), wie bei wahrscheinlich einen nicht geringen Teil der heterosexuellen Männer.



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Darum kommen in den Lebenslauf auch Name und Beruf der Eltern. Wer das nicht macht, zeigt damit seine Herkunft


Willkommen im Klassismus...


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (27. Oktober 2019)

Poulton schrieb:


> Ich habe Zweifel dass man die so leicht "bei Stange" halten .


Die Frauen, die bei so etwas mitmachen, sind noch viel ruhiger, als Männer
Wer prahlt mit Ascapaden und wer schweigt und genießt? Das ist wieder
ein Punkt, an dem Diskriminierung erfolgt, weil Männer Frauen für illoyal
und geschwätzig halten. Meine Erfahrung ist dagegen eine ganz andere.

Und ja, Klassizismus war so schön.


----------



## Poulton (27. Oktober 2019)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Klassizismus


Ich schrieb "Klassismus", nicht "Klassizismus". Finde den Unterschied.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (27. Oktober 2019)

Poulton schrieb:


> Ich schrieb "Klassismus", nicht "Klassizismus". Finde den Unterschied.


Und ich habe es geflissentlich überlesen. Ich lass mich hier doch nicht kritisieren 

Du hast ja durch und durch Recht und trotzdem weiß ich bis heute nicht, um zu große Gleichmacherei mit dem verbieten von Begünstigungen wirklich besser ist. Ich sehe es zum Beispiel bei Ärzten. Früher wurde Arzt, wessen Vater oder Mutter Arzt war und man wurde es aus Berufung und wusste, was auf einen zukommt. Seit meiner Generation wird man Arzt, weil alle glauben, als Arzt verdient man sich dumm und dusselig. Und genau solche Ärzte haben wir heute. Ob das eine gute Entwicklung ist, weiss ich nicht. 

Wer definiert denn, was "gut" ist und wie? Noten sind nicht geeignet.


----------



## Poulton (27. Oktober 2019)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Ich lass mich hier doch nicht kritisieren


Genau. Wo kommen wir denn da hin, wenn das jeder macht?



> Früher wurde Arzt, wessen Vater oder Mutter Arzt war und man wurde es aus Berufung und wusste, was auf einen zukommt. Seit meiner Generation wird man Arzt, weil alle glauben, als Arzt verdient man sich dumm und dusselig.


Auf Dipl.-Med. lasse ich nichts kommen und gehe, sofern die Notwendigkeit besteht, gerne zu denen.


----------



## Bongripper666 (27. Oktober 2019)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Es gibt immer wieder absurde Stilblüten
> Sexismus in Peru: Restaurant haendigte Frauen-Speisekarten aus - 55.500 Euro Strafe - SPIEGEL ONLINE
> 
> Wann immer ich in meinem Lieblingsrestaurant, dem leider geschlossenem Zauberlehrling in Hannover, Freunde oder Familie eingeladen habe, habe ich vorher extra "Damenkarten" für alle drucken lassen, damit jeder nach Lust und Laune und nicht nach Preisen bestellt. Das ist Teil guter Gastlichkeit. Das haben sogar Extremfeministinnen bekommen und gut geheißen. Dafür Strafen in der im Artikel beschriebenen Höhe bezahlen zu müssen, halte ich für absolut dämlich.
> ...


Heutzutage wird Vieles - gerne auch ohne Sinn und Verstand - als diskriminierend bezeichnet und/oder eingeordnet. Ich habe deswegen schon gar keine Lust mehr, mich damit näher zu beschäftigen.
In dem Fall komplett lächerlich und überzogen.


----------



## Teacup (30. Oktober 2019)

Man sollte nur die Preise und nicht das Gericht drauf schreiben - da zeigt sich dann der wahre Charakter!!11einself

Ich lasse gerne meine Frau bezahlen. Die hat eine Handtasche, da ist der ganze Kram drin


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. November 2019)

Poulton schrieb:


> Zu diesen "Verbindungen" kommt mir immer wieder der HMI-Fall von vor ein paar Jahren in Erinnerung, den man wohl als Spitze des Eisbergs erachten kann: Die Damen mit weissem Baendchen sind nur fuer den HMI-Vorstand | Wirtschaftswoche
> "Ab 40 Männern lässt sich ein gemeinsames Geheimnis nicht mehr geheim halten"
> Bei sowas machen sich Frauen halt nicht so gut und sollten doch Frauen in höhere Positionen kommen, dann ist die soziale Herkunft ein noch wichtigerer Faktor als bei Männern. Denn wie beim Vieh gilt: Stallgeruch ist das A und O.
> Elitenforscher Michael Hartmann: „Wir brauchen eine Arbeiterquote“ - taz.de
> Eliten, Politik und Ungleichheit – ein Teufelskreis



Eigentlich ging es mir genau um das Gegenteil: Nur zufällig mit dem biologischen Geschlecht korrelierende Einstellungspraktiken. Was du verlinkst sind eindeutig an das biologische Geschlecht gekoppelte Belohnungssysteme. Und verdammt heftig. :ugly.




Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Kein Sexismus? Dann versuch als Frau doch einfach mal, Mitglied einer Burschenschaft zu werden.



Nein, kein Seximus in den Einstellungspraktiken der Unternehmen. Denn die entscheiden nicht über Mitgliedschaften und du bewirbst dich bei denen auch nicht auf eine.



> Und ja, es ist das Karrieresprungbrett schlecht hin. Ich bin immer noch jährlich auf den Stiftungsfesten der Verbinudng meines Mannes und es sind jedesmal sehr schöne Gespräche, um z.B. gute Praktikumsplätze für die Kinder zu bekommen.




Und genau das ist das viel größere Problem im Vergleich zu Sexismus. Und da wird GAR nichts gegen unternommen.



> Das ist wieder zu einfach gedacht, weil jeder männliche Student in jeder Verbinudung Mitglied werden kann.



Ach ja, kann er das? Guck dir mal die Kriterien bezüglich Herkunft, Ethnie, politische Ausrichtung, sexuelle Orientierung oder ganz banal finanziellem Background an. Von so etwas wie "Gewissen" und "Moral" oder "Lebensgestaltung" ganz zu schweigen. Schon auf dem Papier gibt es da verdammt klare Vorgaben, im Umgang noch wesentlich mehr. 
Nein, nicht jeder Mann kann in jeder Burschenschaft Mitglied werden. Die meisten Männer sind gerade von den einflussreichsten Verbindungen genauso ausgeschlossen, wie es alle Frauen bei vielen Verbindungen sind.



> Ja, das sehe ich auch so und trotzdem heiligt manchmal der Zweck die Mittel. Die Quote ist nur eine kurze Übergangslösung und nicht von Dauer.



Die Quote ist schon eine relativ lang anhaltende "Übergangslösung" und solange sie mit den Partnerinnen von Männern aus den gleichen geschlossenen Gesellschaften erfüllt wird, trägt sie rein gar nichts zur Lösung des Problems ungerechter Vergabepraxen bei. Sondern verschärft es eher noch, da eben tatsächlich ein Teil der Plätze an reine "Quotenfrauen" geht, während vorher gelegentlich mal etwas nach Qualifikation vergeben wurde.



> Das sagte ich ja auch schon. Genau dann wird es lustig



k.
Das mit dem "vom Restaurant ausgewählter Zahler verabschiedet sich nachdem die Kosten entstanden sind" hatte ich übersehen.



> Darum kommen in den Lebenslauf auch Name und Beruf der Eltern. Wer das nicht macht, zeigt damit seine Herkunft



Arbeitgeber, die das verlangen, sollten direkt wegen Aufforderung zu DSGVO-Verstößen angezeigt werden.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (3. November 2019)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ach ja, kann er das? Guck dir mal die Kriterien bezüglich Herkunft, Ethnie, politische Ausrichtung, sexuelle Orientierung oder ganz banal finanziellem Background an. Von so etwas wie "Gewissen" und "Moral" oder "Lebensgestaltung" ganz zu schweigen. Schon auf dem Papier gibt es da verdammt klare Vorgaben, im Umgang noch wesentlich mehr.
> Nein, nicht jeder Mann kann in jeder Burschenschaft Mitglied werden. Die meisten Männer sind gerade von den einflussreichsten Verbindungen genauso ausgeschlossen, wie es alle Frauen bei vielen Verbindungen sind.


Ich sprach von Verbindungen. Es gibt Turnerschaften, christliche Verbindungen, welche ohne Dachverband wie die Göttinger Burse usw.

Dass es auch weiterhin durchgeknallte schlagende Burschenschaften mit rechtsextremer Ausrichtung gibt, ist etwas ganz anderes.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die Quote ist schon eine relativ lang anhaltende "Übergangslösung"


Ich denke, über eine Genaration wird es nach Jahrhunderten der Unterdrückung notwendiges Übel bleiben. Und die positiven Veränderungen sollte doch jeder bemerken.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. November 2019)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Ich sprach von Verbindungen. Es gibt Turnerschaften, christliche Verbindungen, welche ohne Dachverband wie die Göttinger Burse usw.
> 
> Dass es auch weiterhin durchgeknallte schlagende Burschenschaften mit rechtsextremer Ausrichtung gibt, ist etwas ganz anderes.



Nö, das ist nicht etwas ganz anderes. Es ist genau das gleiche Geklüngel, nur einmal unter Gruppen von Nazis und einmal unter Gruppen von Nicht-Nazis. Wobei es zumindest in meiner Zeit und zumindest in Kiel quasi keine einzige Burschenschaft gab, die nicht irgendwelche Deutschtümeleien, rassistische Untertöne oder erzkonservative politische Ausrichtungen hatte. Wenn Karrieren systematisch von diesen (oder ähnlichen) Netzwerken abhängen, dann braucht man über faire Einstellungsbedingungen gar nicht erst anfangen zu reden. Da wäre es selbst besser, wenn Sekretärinnen nach Oberweite ausgewählt werden - die kann wenigstens jeder vergleichsweise günstig und unabhängig von jeglicher anderer Lebensgestaltung anpassen.



> Ich denke, über eine Genaration wird es nach Jahrhunderten der Unterdrückung notwendiges Übel bleiben. Und die positiven Veränderungen sollte doch jeder bemerken.




Du meinst Merkel?



Während Gleichberechtigung ein ganz großer Schritt war, ist mir bislang weder direkt noch medial ein Beispiel begegnet, bei dem ich zweifelsfrei einen rein positiven Effekt von Gleichstellungsmaßnahmen gesehen habe. Wie gesagt: Quoten sind Gegendiskriminierungen in einem keineswegs binären System. Wenn sie tatsächlich benach- und wen bevorteilen wird meist kaum dokumentiert und anekdotenhafte Beispiele für berechtigte Profiteure werden zwar meist größer aufgeblasen, sind aber in meinen Augen nicht unbedingt häufiger als anekdotenhafte Beispiele für unerwünscht Benachteiligte.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (4. November 2019)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> ....  Während Gleichberechtigung ein ganz großer Schritt war, ist mir bislang weder direkt noch medial ein Beispiel begegnet, bei dem ich zweifelsfrei einen rein positiven Effekt von Gleichstellungsmaßnahmen gesehen habe.  ....


Mitglieder bestimmter Randgruppen sehen das anders. Und ja, rein positiv ist gar nichts im Leben.


----------



## 10jpr (4. November 2019)

Ja wenn man in Peru und auch einigen anderen Ländern keine sonstigen Probleme außer PC hat. 

lol

edit: 

bei uns ist es doch kaum besser, 
Wiener Linien sagen "Manspreading" den Kampf an

Höre ich jetzt zum ersten mal im Leben...


----------

